# Disabling fast writes?



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

hey,

i just got a nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT..

I'm having a few display problems running games.

I was told with this card to fix this you have to disable fast-writes in the BIOS..

I have looked all over in the BIOS (by pressing DEL while booting)

I have phoenix bios.

Any help?


----------



## peterdiva (Oct 4, 2005)

Just look for an AGP heading.If you still can't find it post your motherboard make and model.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Some BIOSs don't allow you to fiddle with fast writes. If yours doesn't, then this page shows a few ways to disable them with Windows utilities.


----------



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

ok, i went through nview properties (nvidia)

I couldn't find any fast writes option... but i found something called write combining.. i turned this off and mt geforce 6600 GT is still not running games... this is weird.

this was a pretty expensive card for my budget so i would like a fix please


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Write combining is something completely different than fast writes. Did you try the approaches listed on this page? At least one of CoolBits, PowerStrip, or RivaTuner almost always works on an NVIDIA card. What motherboard do you have?


----------



## chumppy (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay I have noticed that some BIOS did not allow some fast writes or sometimes there are no fast writes on it. Co'z when I set up my PC's BIOS I could not find the fast writes instead I found write combining which is according to the other members that fast write and write combining are different. Maybe you can look to a Computer Technician to fix it.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

here's a nice nVidia Tweak Guide that you may find helpful


----------



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

ok, i figured out how to disable fast-writes and relized they were already disabled... lol

i'm still having very choppy, distorted graphics...

I have installed a ton of different drivers and nothing is working.

Any other things I can do before I try to return this thing?


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

If you're getting messed up images no matter what drivers are installed then it might be worth your time to post a couple of distorted screenshots. You can often diagnose the problem from the images. Fraps can do that if the games don't have a built-in screenshot capability.

You should also try slowing your AGP speed down to 4X if you're currently running at AGP 8X. Sometimes AGP instability can cause some serious distortion.

What are your system specs? (RAM, motherboard, CPU, etc.)


----------



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

ok, here is my specs -

Windows XP Home
512 MB RAM
nvidia geforce 6600 GT (problem)
Onboard Sound
Onboard LAN - 10/100/1000
Motherboard - VIA KM400-MLV
Power supply - Vantec 500W

here are some screenshots - (these games where already installed so i used them)






^ this is Rise of Nations, the menu screen is flashing really weird colors at a fast pace...
I also changed the speed settings.. (2x 4x 8x etc)... the distortions change somewhat, but do not go away, and all of them look pretty bad.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Just looking at those images I'd guess your GPU is bad. There are a couple of things you could try before returning it.

It's probably not a power supply problem but it's easy enough to check. You can unplug and replug the auxiliary power connector on the video card to make sure it's plugged in properly. Then check your power supply voltages as explained here. The 12 volt rail is the one to check carefully. If it drops suddenly when the video card kicks into 3D mode then your power supply could be the problem.

The other thing you could do is try it out in somebody else's computer. I'd guess it will just do the same thing but it's the one way to be sure it's the 6600GT's fault.

By the way, I'm building a web page where I show corrupted video card images to try to help people diagnose problems. Is it okay if I use your screenshots?


----------



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

ok thanks, i'll try the thing with the power supply.

i'd be glad to let you use the screenshots


----------

